# Foster failure!



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

I had posted we were fostering to honor our black lab Smokes. So we have fallen in love with BJ who is a beautiful yellow lab.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Mazel tov, it was meant to be!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

He looks like a doll! Congratulations!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Look at that face. How you could not fail?


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so happy for BJ and for you  He has the sweetest face. You are a hero Lynn.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I love that face!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Fostering is the best when it fails. BJ is a handsome boy Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, BJ is a handsome boy. 
How could anyone resist that face....


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Not a foster fail, a foster for forever. What a sweetie, can't blame you one bit.

Enjoy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bj*

LYNN

Congratulations!! You couldn't help yourself-I see why you fell in love.
So HAPPY FOR YOU!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

That's a face to love! Congrats on your failure


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------

